# Is there a "plug in play" for a Altima SE-R E.C.U.



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

Is there a "plug in play" for a Altima SE-R ( 2005 ) E.C.U.. Who makes it or what internet site. Plus how much and how was the car after the install.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

No... the only thing i can think of is technosquare but the 3.5 ECM an the SE-r ECM are very different.. so i doubt it... i read something about jimwolf developing something for the se-r as well as the 2.5 but no word on that yet.. guess you just have to sit around and wait.. ... bottom line is .. the se-r is very new.. and nissan ecm's aren't really easy to get into.. because i believe they are 128bit units


----------

